# Jack and Chloe....before and after



## ColinS (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, Jack is almost a year old (Chloe is one month younger) and I thought I'd post a few pics from their first days and now....

Jack Before









Jack Tonight









Chloe Before









Chloe Tonight


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

WOW! Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

They're both gorgeous! Are they a breed like Maine ****, or just normal kitties?


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Such gorgeous cats! They were very cute as kittens too 

They're Somali cats, if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

What lovely kitties, they have both grown into absolute crackers


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Awe i love watching them grow :luv Beautiful babies


----------



## ColinS (Nov 8, 2006)

Nell said:


> Such gorgeous cats! They were very cute as kittens too
> 
> They're Somali cats, if I'm not mistaken?


Thanks everybody, they really have grown haven't they?! Yes they are both Somalis and Jack is Ruddy (Tawny in Aus.) and Chloe is Red (Sorel in Aus.)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such pretty cats!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:love2 absolutely gorgeous kittys!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

wow..they are gorgeous. It's amazing how long their coats got!


----------



## * Mau * (Dec 17, 2006)

what a beautiful kittens


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

They are gorgeous! They really grew up! :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love how kittens are so leggy and then grow into them!
They look so happy, healthy and mischievous!


----------



## Glacial (Aug 20, 2006)

They are absolutely gorgeous cats!! What breed are they? 

BTW, DH and I love the videos you post of your cats as well. They give us quite a laugh. 

--Sara


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Very beautiful cats! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Glacial said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous cats!! What breed are they?
> 
> BTW, DH and I love the videos you post of your cats as well. They give us quite a laugh.
> 
> --Sara





ColinS said:


> Nell said:
> 
> 
> > Such gorgeous cats! They were very cute as kittens too
> ...


----------



## ColinS (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, I've been so busy at work recently, I haven't had time to come back and visit. They really are growing up! I cleaned up another couple of pictures. I think Jack's coat will continue to grow in and will (hopefully) look like Chloe's "mane" 

When we got the photo tent, it was to take pictures of Franceen's custom jewelry pieces. In the back of my mind, I thought it might be good for taking pics of the kitties. When it came, I thought "wow, that's huge!" Then when I put the cats in the tent, I thought 'wow, its so small, they have to stay in one place and not move......" (yeah right)


----------

